# Drössiger 2015



## bernd e (1. Oktober 2014)

Wann stehen die Infos der 2015er Modelle auf der Webseite!?
Welche Pedelecs kommen 2015? Auch ein MTB oder nur das in FB gezeigte?


----------



## Peter88 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich sitze hier auch schon auf glühenden Kohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (1. Oktober 2014)

Bei anderen Herstellern verzweifelt man, wenn man heute noch Infos zu 2014er Modelle braucht, Drössiger ist halt andersrum.


----------



## bernd e (14. Oktober 2014)

HALLO!!!! Ist hier jemand!?  Und damit meine ich keine Verbraucher!

Wann geht die 2015 Produkt-Line online?


----------



## JDEM (15. Oktober 2014)

Nach 2 Min gefunden und angeschaut:

http://issuu.com/tomazzinibikes/docs/dr_endverbraucherkatalog_2015_08_we


----------



## Peter88 (15. Oktober 2014)

Dankeschön 
Das Warten hat sich gelohnt! Nett anzusehen die neuen Modelle


----------



## bernd e (16. Oktober 2014)

Danke!
Hatte auch Google bemüht und nüscht gefunden. 2014 war ja letztes Jahr auch nur über Umweg zu finden.
Eigentlich hätte ich mir so ne Antwort aber von Drössiger erhofft, ist ja deren Support-Bereich hier.

Jetzt felt mir nur noch eine Geometrie-Tabelle


----------



## duc-mo (1. November 2014)

Danke für den Link. Hat sich an den XRA Rahmen zum 2014er irgendwas geändert?


----------



## Zackbum (5. November 2014)

Habe es mir angeschaut und meiner Meinung nach hat sich da nichts getan... vielleicht habe ich aber auch was Übersehen


----------



## JDEM (5. November 2014)

Denke auch die sind gleich geblieben!


----------



## duc-mo (5. November 2014)

Steht die 2015er Ausstattung schon beim Händler? Das geht ja fix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zackbum (5. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung, auf der Website sind sie ja jedenfalls schon ... bin kommende Woche bei meinem Lokalen Händler da kann ich mehr Herausfinden


----------



## Zackbum (5. November 2014)

Sind hier eigendlich noch ein Paar andere XRA fahrer unterwegs? 
Wenn ja, habt ihr mir nen Tipp welche Laufräder sich als Upgrade eignen? Ich, 90kg mit Ausrüstung,  fahre meist All Mountain - Enduro Touren, sollten aber auch ab und zu Bikepark abkönnen. Die DT Swiss 533d Standard Felgen mit SLX Naben taugen mir nicht wirklich um ehrlich zu sein


----------



## H.R. (5. November 2014)

Hat sich ja doch einiges beim Thema HTC29 getan..... obwohl es eine Aussage seitens Drössiger gab, dass es in diesem Segment kaum Veränderungen geben wird.
Wohl alles richtig gemacht da durch diese Aussage noch ein Modell 2014 übern Tisch ging.
Schade....


----------



## duc-mo (7. November 2014)

Kann es sein, dass die Geometrie vom XRA29er auf der Homepage nicht korrekt ist??? 
Bisher wurde gesagt, dass die Rahmen zum Vorjahr unverändert sind, aber laut Homepage sind die Rahmen länger geworden, die SW steiler und die Kettenstreben kürzer...

Vermutlich ein Fehler... Wäre super wenn sich die Jungs von Drössiger mal dazu äußern...


----------



## JDEM (8. November 2014)

Ist mir vorher auch nicht aufgefallen, aber wäre ja zu begrüßen!
Mittlerweile scheinen ja auch deutlich flachere Steuersätze verbaut zu werden.

Das Ding ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht:

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/11/06/drossiger-2015-xea-29-2-zwischenstand/


----------



## Zackbum (12. November 2014)

Das XEA wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu Brutal...also Bergab sicher ein Hammer aber man muss auch immer wieder hoch kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac-aachen (21. November 2014)

Hallo Freunde des Radsports,

seit ca. 3 Monaten fahre ich das XRA 650b mit einer XTR Gruppe, Rock Shox Federelementen und Mavic Crossmax Enduro WTS Laufräder.

Bauteile:
Die Funktionen der verbauten Teile sind absolut zu empfehlen, die Schaltvorgänge laufen sehr geschmeidig und präzise, selbst bei hoher Verschmutzung werden die Schaltfunktionen nicht beeinträchtigt, das garantiert viel Spaß auch bei schlechtem Wetter. Die Federelemente Dämpfer Monarch rc3 und die Federgabel Pike RC 160 mm sind auf das Bike sehr gut abgestimmt. Die Negativfederwege der Federelemente haben sich jeweils bei Ca. 15 %, eingependelt, dies klingt zwar recht wenig, aber für meine Fahrkünste ist dies eine sehr gute Wahl.

Meine Eindrücke:
Dank der guten Geometrie des Hinterbaus erhält der Fahrer ein gutes Feedback vom Untergrund, somit vermittelt das Bike viel Sicherheit und macht Lust auf neue Herausforderungen. Sowohl Bergab oder Bergauf funktioniert das XRA sehr gut. Es lässt sich hervorragend beschleunigen, ist sehr wenig und vermittelt Bergab das Gefühl als säße man auf einem Bike mit wesentlich mehr Federweg. Dank der absenkbaren Federgabel sind auch sehr steile Anstiege und steile Rampen kein Problem. Auch bei langen Touren vermittelt das XRA einen sehr guten Eindruck, wählt man die Dämpferstellung auf Climb/Trail je nach Untergrund und passt die Progression der Gabel ebenfalls auf den Untergrund ab, so geht kaum Energie verlohren, das heißt Vortrieb vom allerfeinsten.



Fazit:
Das Drössiger XRA 650b ist ein sehr gutes Tourenrad mit sehr sehr guten Bergab Ambitionen. In Willingen hatte ich die Möglichkeit recht viele Bikes anderer Hersteller zu testeten und habe mich im enddefekt für das XRA 650b von Drössiger entschieden und bin mit dem Rad mehr als zu frieden.


Ride on


----------



## Zackbum (21. November 2014)

Hallo ac-aachen,
ich finde das Rahmenfinish deines XRA richtig Fett! 
Deine Eindrücke zum Fahrgefühl kann ich nur bestätigen, auch wenn ich die 29" Version besitze  

Ride on


----------



## ratze (24. November 2014)

Ist das XRA29 1  2015  auch mit der neuen Gabeln und dem neuen Dämpfer (Fox)versehen ? Oder ist das noch das alte 2014er Fox eq ?


----------



## JDEM (24. November 2014)

http://www.droessiger.de/project/xra29-1-2/


----------



## Mounty scott (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo ich den Rahmen H-SL 29 3.0 aus dem Bike
http://www.droessiger.de/project/hta29-1/
schon irgendwo kaufen kann.
Im I-Net habe ich den Rahmen als Verkaufsangebot nicht gefunden.

Danke.


----------



## JDEM (24. Dezember 2014)

Hatte schon einen in der Hand, toll verarbeitet und optisch in matt-schwarz sehr dezent.


----------

